# great idea



## rhys's dad (Sep 15, 2013)

hi all my son was diagnosed type 1 in may school has a great idear he has a card called time out which allows him to eat in class or leave at anytime for medication hes 15 i wish all schools would adopt this idear still has to goto student services for hes insulin but knowing he can just get up and go no questions asked is cool,hope he dosnt use it to get out out class hehe


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 15, 2013)

My daughter suffers from stress and can get particularly wound up if the class is quite disruptive and she's trying to concentrate on her work. She has a time out pass so that if it gets too much for her she can leave for a few minutes until she has calmed down. She's very studious and does well at school but puts too much pressure on herself to do well. I'm so pleased she has the time out pass.


----------



## rhys's dad (Sep 15, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> My daughter suffers from stress and can get particularly wound up if the class is quite disruptive and she's trying to concentrate on her work. She has a time out pass so that if it gets too much for her she can leave for a few minutes until she has calmed down. She's very studious and does well at school but puts too much pressure on herself to do well. I'm so pleased she has the time out pass.



hi its a great idear i hope all schools adopt this idear 1 more thing not to worry about


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 15, 2013)

rhys's dad said:


> hi its a great idear i hope all schools adopt this idear 1 more thing not to worry about



It is a good idea it means I don't have a stressed out teenager arriving home. Like you say she just shows her pass and no questions are asked. She has IBS too, poor wee soul, so also has a toilet pass. I always say to her I hope you're not abusing these passes but I know she wouldn't. She's a good student


----------



## Monica (Sep 16, 2013)

My daughter had one of those in secondary school. With it she could leave class any time to go to the toilet and go straight to the front of the canteen queue


----------

